# Form 11 Help completing



## hateforms (17 Jul 2007)

I am a sole trader.  My husband is a PAYE worker.  He has received the Form 11 in his name.  I have been up to the Revenue Office and asked a few questions about completing it - they made sound so easy.   But I havent a clue.  Is there any help out there?  Step by Step.  I have tried but just can't do it.  First time to do it.  Needs to by in by 31st Oct.  They recommend that you get it in before August.


----------



## command (17 Jul 2007)

It sounds like you are assessed jointly for income tax and that he is the principal tax payer. 

I find that the From11 is a lot easier to file if done through ROS. It is broken down into sections. 

go to www.ros.ie and register yourself. Then try and complete the online version. 

You will need to complete the Self Employed Income section, (you will need a simple profit and loss account for your business for this section; 

put the details of your husbands P60 into the PAYE section;

 and then check that you are cliaming the correct credits (just need to tick boxes in the tax credit section)

The system will then calculte the tax due.


----------



## hateforms (17 Jul 2007)

Thanks Command.
I am trying to get help with the profit and loss account now.
I will register with revenue online.  That is probably the best place to start.


----------



## ubiquitous (17 Jul 2007)

Why have you opened multiple new threads on the same topic?

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=452191&posted=1#post452191


----------



## CCOVICH (17 Jul 2007)

Yeah-we hate people who do that.


----------

